# Top 7 horror films of 7 years



## Jason (Aug 23, 2006)

http://www.cinematical.com/2006/08/17/cinematical-seven-7-best-horror-movies-of-the-past-7-years

pretty weak list if you aks me. what about se7en?


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 24, 2006)

I really like _The Blair Witch Project_. The rest are either obscure (Didn't see 'em) or not that good. Any critic who likes _Saw _though automatically loses me. I miss good horror films.


----------



## 2powern (Aug 24, 2006)

.jason. said:


> http://www.cinematical.com/2006/08/17/cinematical-seven-7-best-horror-movies-of-the-past-7-years
> 
> pretty weak list if you aks me. what about se7en?



It came in 8ighth.


Yes, that was weak.


----------



## Hellbound (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn that list really sucks. So far the past seven years I'd have to say my favorite ones are Red Dragon, Silent Hill, Hide and Seek, House of 1000 Corpses, and that's it Im drawing a blank. As cheesy as most horror movies are they only seem to be geting much cheesier. I don't think Silence of the Lambs classifies as a horror more of a psychological thriller but damn that is one great movie. I really enjoyed the first few Halloween's. I never could get into Friday the 13th. "the Shining" was awesome. Hellraiser is still my all time fav no-one is more badass than Pinhead. There are some really good older horror movies I'm just drawing a blank right now.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Aug 24, 2006)

Apart from The Blair Witch Project, that's a pretty decent list.

It's nice to see some woefully under-rated films like Audition and The Devil's Backbone in there.


----------



## Jason (Aug 24, 2006)

I liked session 9.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, I consider myself a horror fan and the only two of those I've seen are Blair Witch and Descent (yes, I live in Pittsburgh and haven't seen Land of the Dead, I hang my head in shame). Blair Witch was horrible but The Descent was actually pretty good.

I'm surprised Silent Hill isn't on there, as it was fantastic (rented it two days ago). Skeleton Key also stands out as a fairly recent horror movie that was really good.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 24, 2006)

Pfff. the blair witch project?...Suck my fucking ass. I've been more scared watching scooby doo. 

Audition, however, is deliciously fucked up  Miike rocks.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 24, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> Pfff. the blair witch project?...Suck my fucking ass. I've been more scared watching scooby doo.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 24, 2006)

ohio_eric said:


> I really like _The Blair Witch Project_. The rest are either obscure (Didn't see 'em) or not that good. Any critic who likes _Saw _though automatically loses me. I miss good horror films.




I liked Saw a lot but to me it wasn't 'scary' just kinda messed up.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Aug 25, 2006)

Audition was good. Surreal as hell, but the ending, jeez, that really did make me feel ill...

Blair witch i didn't make it to the end as it was so dull. About as scary as eating a bag of doritos.


----------



## Vegetta (Aug 26, 2006)

I really liked this movie
The Eye 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0325655/ 

Rumour has it Tom Cruise' new production company is going to to an english version of it  

If you get IFC they play it on there some


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 26, 2006)

To me, mainstream horror died in the early 90's and then the grave was proverbally pissed on by no talent directors trying to prolong the lifetime of a franchise just to make a quick buck on something that has already got an established reputation, think Halloween sequels, Friday the 13th Sequels, Hellraiser Sequels and that incredibly stupid spin-off "Freddy Vs. Jason" the only saving grace of the latter being that Monica Keena's cleavage was on show for the majority of the film. 

A horror movie in the true sense of the word hasn't been made in a long time. Most 'horror' movies these days over use 'stingers' which for those who don't know what those are; they're the use of sound to make the audience jump out of their seats - but that to me is just a cheap trick to make people think the film is scary. Don't get me wrong sound is definitely an element in scaring people but a lot of the time what that sound is representing is weak, unoriginal and pretty lame. 'Stingers' were used well back in the day 70's/80's but now their over-use has pretty much made them so much a convention of the genre that people expect to jump out of their seats moreso than be genuinly scared. Which, to be honest, sucks. In The Texas Chainsaw Massacre (1974) there are two instances that don't use stingers that are pretty horrifying scenes...when the first guy goes into the house and Leatherface hits him on the head with the hammer, there is no stinger. Similarly, when Sally is walking through the woods with Franklin and Leatherface jumps out on them...there is no stinger, these are two scenes that stick out in my mind because they were the most violent in the film, the rest was pretty tame, these were also the scariest in my opinion. Also, even though its not a horror film "Signs" had a bit that actually was pretty freaky. The part where the news are showing the childrens birthday party and the alien walks between the two bushes didn't use a stinger and that was pretty freaky.

Don't even get me started on remakes. There seem to be a lot of them coming out recently which to me shows how little originality there is going on in hollywood right now.

If you want true horror then I recommend turning to Asian (particularly Japanese) and European cinema because thats where the originality seems to be nowadays.


----------



## streathervsgodzilla (Aug 27, 2006)

no se7en,28 days later, the ring (original), momento, dark water, or bubba ho tep (had to throw that in cos im a huge bruce campbell fan)???

poor list

it gets a worse rating as a list for having screen shots from what looks like the first resident evil film although i may be mistaken lol


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 20, 2006)

When I was working on a DVD rent shop (or whatever in english), I remember a guy telling me that the movie that scared him the most was Resitent evil 2, because of "that big monster with the teeth so big and the rocket launcher".

He was totally serious, but I laughed my ass off


----------



## Shawn (Sep 21, 2006)

ohio_eric said:


> I really like _The Blair Witch Project_. The rest are either obscure (Didn't see 'em) or not that good. Any critic who likes _Saw _though automatically loses me. I miss good horror films.


I actually thought The Blair Witch Project was okay too, still, i've seen better horror films than on that list.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Sep 21, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> Pfff. the blair witch project?...Suck my fucking ass. I've been more scared watching scooby doo. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> haha, +2


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 21, 2006)

I find that the best horror was* coming from Asia. Films like Ring, The Eye, A Tale Of Two Sisters, and such have scared the fucking shits out of me moreso than any mainstream horror has for a very, very long time. Infact, I'd probably say that A Tale Of Two Sisters was the scariest film I've ever seen in my life.

*I say was, because there's an awful lot of crap horror coming from Asia right now, basically just re-hashing the usual Asian horror formulae set out in Ring and the like.


----------



## teelguitars (Sep 21, 2006)

technomancer said:


> Wow, I consider myself a horror fan and the only two of those I've seen are Blair Witch and Descent (yes, I live in Pittsburgh and haven't seen Land of the Dead, I hang my head in shame). Blair Witch was horrible but The Descent was actually pretty good.
> 
> I'm surprised Silent Hill isn't on there, as it was fantastic (rented it two days ago). Skeleton Key also stands out as a fairly recent horror movie that was really good.


----------



## noodles (Sep 22, 2006)

.jason. said:


> pretty weak list if you aks me. what about se7en?



It came out in 1995. Too far back.


----------



## Nic (Sep 27, 2006)

On the plus side, they didn't include that giant piece of crap "Hostel". You could get the same effect intercutting between The Passion of the Christ and Girls Gone Wild as watching that horrible excuse for a movie (now this may sound like a cool idea, but as this movie proves,it isn't). My vote definately goes to Silent Hill. Especially with that kick ass organ music cue near the end. That part reminded me a little of Akira.


----------

